# acd0 FAILURE - READ_BIG  timed out



## renice (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello,
there are some messages from dmesg, which I can't comprehend.


```
acd0: FAILURE - INQUIRY ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00 
(probe0:ata2:0:0:0): TEST UNIT READY. CDB: 0 0 0 0 0 0 
(probe0:ata2:0:0:0): CAM Status: SCSI Status Error
(probe0:ata2:0:0:0): SCSI Status: Check Condition
(probe0:ata2:0:0:0): NOT READY asc:3a,1
(probe0:ata2:0:0:0): Medium not present - tray closed
(probe0:ata2:0:0:0): Unretryable error
acd0: FAILURE - INQUIRY ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00 
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
cd0 at ata2 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <ATAPI DVD A  DH20A3S 9P59> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
cd0: 33.000MB/s transfers
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present - tray closed
```

Also there's an issue if I'm copying a DVD to an .iso image:


```
# cp /dev/cd0 image.iso
cp: /dev/cd0: Input/output error
```

/var/log/messages :

```
Aug  3 23:57:02 earth kernel: acd0: FAILURE - READ_DVD_STRUCTURE ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00 
Aug  3 23:58:46 earth kernel: acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG timed out
Aug  3 23:59:21 earth kernel: acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG timed out
Aug  3 23:59:56 earth kernel: acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG timed out
Aug  4 00:00:31 earth kernel: acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG timed out
```


```
dmesg | grep -i atapi
acd0: DVDR <ATAPI DVD A DH20A3S/9P59> at ata2-master UDMA33
cd0: <ATAPI DVD A  DH20A3S 9P59> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 devic
```


```
uname -a
FreeBSD earth.OS 7.2-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p2 #0: Wed Jun 24 00:14:35 UTC 2009     [email]root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

Do you know what's the problem?


----------



## ale (Aug 3, 2009)

As long as you can read the content of your cd/dvd, I think that you can safely ignore them.
Instead of using cp, try `$ dd if=/dev/cd0 of=image.iso bs=2048`


----------



## renice (Aug 3, 2009)

No way. syslogd:

```
Aug  3 23:57:02 earth kernel: acd0: FAILURE - READ_DVD_STRUCTURE ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00 
Aug  3 23:58:46 earth kernel: acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG timed out
Aug  3 23:59:21 earth kernel: acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG timed out
Aug  3 23:59:56 earth kernel: acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG timed out
Aug  4 00:00:31 earth kernel: acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG timed out
Aug  4 00:01:06 earth kernel: acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG timed out
Aug  4 00:01:06 earth kernel: (cd0:ata2:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
```


```
# dd if=/dev/cd0 of=image.iso bs=2048
dd: /dev/cd0: Input/output error
0+0 records in
0+0 records out
0 bytes transferred in 70.750828 secs (0 bytes/sec
```


----------



## ale (Aug 4, 2009)

Are using a 80 pin cable?
Can you try with another media?


----------



## renice (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes, it's a 80-pin cable. With other DVD's the same problem. Could it be that fbsd has a generally problem with my drive? I think I will change the drive in the next days to test if it's a hardware compatibility problem


----------



## aragon (Aug 4, 2009)

Try add this to loader.conf:


```
hw.ata.atapi_dma=0
```

And reboot.


----------



## renice (Aug 4, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> Try add this to loader.conf:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Nothing changes. The same issues like dma=1


----------



## ale (Aug 4, 2009)

Could you test the drive on a different pc with different OS or for example with a linux live cd?
Just to understand if it's an OS problem or a HW one.
If it turns out to be an OS problem, I think that you should ask to one of the mailing lists.


----------



## renice (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok, I will test it first with a linux-livecd shortly.


----------



## renice (Aug 5, 2009)

Not linux but under vista everything works fine. So, I think it's no hardware problem and only a conflict with fbsd. If there are no other options which I could test at this moment, I think I will post it at a mailinglist?! And in the worst case I will change my dvd drive.


----------



## ale (Aug 5, 2009)

Probably it's the only thing you can do.
Posting /var/run/dmesg.boot after booting with verbose logging should be useful.
What's happening on linux?


----------



## renice (Aug 5, 2009)

For completeness i've tested it now under linux (parted magic). I've made a copy with cp and everthing works fine, too. x(


----------



## chuvy (Aug 19, 2009)

I have same trouble. FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p3 #0: Sun Aug  9 08:31:27 i386

Somebody have a progress?


----------



## chuvy (Aug 19, 2009)

```
dmesg | grep DVD
acd0: DVDR <Optiarc DVD RW AD-7200A/1.06> at ata0-master UDMA66
cd0: <Optiarc DVD RW AD-7200A 1.06> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device
acd0: FAILURE - READ_DVD_STRUCTURE ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x30 ascq=0x02

growisofs -Z /dev/dvd=dvd.iso
:-( unable to CAMGETPASSTHRU for /dev/dvd: Inappropriate ioctl for device
```


----------



## chuvy (Aug 19, 2009)

```
dmesg | grep acd0
acd0: DVDR <Optiarc DVD RW AD-7200A/1.06> at ata0-master UDMA66
acd0: FAILURE - READ_DVD_STRUCTURE ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x30 ascq=0x02
acd0: FAILURE - MODE_SELECT_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x26 ascq=0x00 sks=0x00 0x00 0x0c
acd0: FAILURE - MODE_SELECT_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x26 ascq=0x00 sks=0x00 0x00 0x0c
acd0: FAILURE - MODE_SELECT_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x26 ascq=0x00 sks=0x00 0x00 0x0c
acd0: FAILURE - READ_BUFFER ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00
acd0: FAILURE - READ_TOC ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00 sks=0x40 0x00 0x02
acd0: FAILURE - MODE_SELECT_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x26 ascq=0x00 sks=0x00 0x00 0x07
acd0: FAILURE - READ_TOC ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00 sks=0x40 0x00 0x06
```


----------



## varnie (Aug 20, 2009)

i have the same issue as i've described here
and that's definitely not* a hardware issue.


----------



## znanie (Mar 23, 2010)

Had the same problem with LG DVD RW

Adding:

```
hw.ata.atapi_dma=0
```

to /boot/loader.conf  fixed it like magic.

Thanks.

Kirill


----------

